# Double Deluxe Pitmaster Mod



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 30, 2010)

I wasn't sure what to call this thing, so I guess I will call it a Pitmaster Double Deluxe Reverse Flow. Decided I needed more smoke chamber area so I sliced in half and adding 12" section. This way I can add an upper rack.

According to the calculator, fire box is big enough, but chimney will need to be longer.

Here are some pics of what I have gotten done this weekend. Thought I would have it mostly finished but neighbors car needed some work on Saturday, so I didn't get started till late afternoon.

Putting a bend in reverse flow plate.














 The before pics.













Sliced in half.







Top half off.







Adding in the 12" sections.







Getting pieces lined up.







What I cut it with.







Crappy shot of reverse flow plate being test fit.







Under reverse flow plate.







Reverse flow plate after some 3lb hammer work on sides.







Still need to get front piece cut and fit. Going to have drop down door.

It is just tacked together for now. Don't want to weld solid till every piece fits perfect.

Will try to get some work done on it this week after I get home from work each night.


----------



## matts (Aug 30, 2010)

Lookin good.  Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Matt. Got a little done tonight. Fit the front panel and got the door cut out.

Wife was out of town all weekend so I thought I better quit early and spend a little time with her. She is the one that always gets me the unusal little tools that I would never think of getting but seem to come in handy. Lucky to have someone that buys me tools.

Don't feel that I got enough done tonight, so no new pics.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, I'd like to see the finished product!  Looks like a big change.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 1, 2010)

Had a meeting at the Eagle's tonight so I ddn't get any work done on the major modification, but I have some pics from last night.

I spent a lot of time trying to keep things squared up. You move one piece a fraction and check it and every thing else has moved. I finally got it lined up and was able to fit front panel good enough that I could lay out door for the cut.

Made the cuts and put the panel back in and guess what, it warped on the bottom edge. Had to get physical with it and put some muscle into it by standing on the left end and pulling on on the right end. Kept fitting it to the door and finally had even gaps all around. Put the panel back in and with a little persuasion got things squared up and tacked in placed.

Here are a few pics from last night.

First panel fit with front shelf to see how much clearance would be for door.







More clamps to hold things square.







Panel squared and tacked in placed after door cut out.







Now I need to weld up seams on all joints and keep square, then put reverse flow plate back in and weld it. I will top off till I get reverse flow plate welded in. I hate having to weld in tight places where I can't maneuver the gun.

I will probably bring home my new Snap On hood so I can see better when I weld. It has 180 degree vision.

My new Snap On welding hood.







This thing has has an outer lens on the sides that is is about a 10 or 11 filter and allows you to have side vision when welding. The only bad thing I can say about it is I wear bifocal glasses and you have pull hood down all the way so I can see out of bottom of glasses. But overall, it is the best hood I have ever used. I am a body man for a living so I do a lot of tight welding and this is a really snug to the face and head hood.

I plan on getting a lot done Wednesday night, so stay tuned.


----------



## alaskatoy (Sep 1, 2010)

I have one of these too.  Subscribed.  Are you going to move the chimney to the other end?


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 2, 2010)

AlaskaToy said:


> I have one of these too.  Subscribed.  Are you going to move the chimney to the other end?


Hello Alaska, yes I am moving the smoke stack to the end above the firebox and will have it at the lower grate level. Have not decided how to rework the firebox lid yet, since the smoke stack will be in the way. I might space the firebox back enough for clearance or modify the lid. Plan on putting a door on the end of it so it will be easier to clean out the ashes.

Got some work done on it tonight. The middle section is welded up and got the lip put on the end of the reverse flow plate. Plan on getting drain tube fabbed and installed tomorrow night, and maybe get plate welded in.

Should have some more pics tomorrow to.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 3, 2010)

The evenings after work are just not long enough. Got a little more done tonight.

Here are some pics from last night and tonight.

Welded on the end to the plate. Used a couple of scraps so it has a seam in it now.







Ground the weld on the front smooth so hinges will go on easier. Think I will leave corner welds visible.

Need to make a tapered transition from new corners to the old round ones.







Drain tube tacked in place to bottom of smoke chamber.







Crappy weld on tube. Couldn't get my head down inside to see the weld. At least the reverse flow plate will hide it.







Set the plate back in and it lined up perfect. I was worried the weld might have warped the metal and been off a hair or two.







I need some one to answer a question I have run in to. The firebox lid will interfere with the exhaust if I put it in the middle

of the side plate. I want it to exit at grate level. Will it make much of a difference if it is mounted at the back edge of the

side, or will it cause a temp change at the front to rear on that end?

Need some help quick, I want to make a test burn this weekend.


----------



## hdspringer (Sep 3, 2010)

KC,

keep it in the middle and raise it up so the fire box door will miss it, and drop it down on the inside.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2010)

KC,

Just found this thread.

You're doing a fine job on that---can't wait for the final smoker pics & the Qview!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## matts (Sep 3, 2010)

KCbluesNbbq said:


> I need some one to answer a question I have run in to. The firebox lid will interfere with the exhaust if I put it in the middle
> 
> of the side plate. I want it to exit at grate level. Will it make much of a difference if it is mounted at the back edge of the
> 
> ...


Can you move the exhaust to the side and off the lid all together?


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 3, 2010)

hdspringer said:


> KC,
> 
> keep it in the middle and raise it up so the fire box door will miss it, and drop it down on the inside.


I was thinking about doing that. I was concerned about the draft. I know I read on here some where that only the part exposed to ambient temperature worked to create the draft. If I go this route, I would just make the chimney taller, which would be okay

 


MattS said:


> Can you move the exhaust to the side and off the lid all together?


That is one of my concerns. Will it create a hotter area near the chimney and a cooler area away from it if I move it toward the rear of the side? It might not make that much difference since the reverse flow plate will be holding heat from the fire box at that end.

I was also thinking about making the firebox door into a sliding door that would just roll up and around the fire box. Wouldn't be hard, make some raised strips around the edge. Wonder how to seal it though.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 5, 2010)

Did not get any work done on the double deluxe Friday night. Got up Saturday and chased down more material. Got the expanded steel for the racks and some exhaust pipe for the chimney. Blew most of the morning on that. Just started making some headway on the hinges for the front door and my mom stopped by. Visited with her for a couple of hours. Got back to work on the hinges and a friend came by with a broken tail gate pivot. Spent an hour fabricating a piece out of some old pipe, and got the gate working. Managed to get the hinges welded and my wife came home wondered why I didn't make more progress on it today.

Have a few pics of what I did get done.

Decided I wanted to be able to remove door if need be. Will drill and pin rod.







A shot of the hinge open. Door works realty smooth with no play Looks like I need to pick up the mess before start taking pictures.







A little filler piece. The opening from firebox was to high compared to the the reverse flow plate, so had to make a part

to fill in the gap. Will be lowering the fire box so it sets below the reverse flow plate.







Tomorrow maybe I can get some work done without interruptions and make some progress.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like your making nice progress. I really like the looks so far.

I would like to make a suggestion from past experience, this is not exactly the same situation but close.

On my trailer RF I built a sliding door, flanged similar to what I think you are talking about for yours. Mine was on the bottom as an ash door/air vent, with just a little weather it got really tough to open and close.

If it were me, I would either go for a door on the end of the FB, or remove the hinge and flange the lid you already have. Making it a set in place lid. You would be able to slide it under the stack into place and still be able to access the fire from the top. My lid has since been welded back in place and I now have the vent hole in my door on the end of the FB.













I was pretty sad after I made the mod which changed the location of my stack and the FB door would not open any more. Its all good now that the old lid is welded back in place and the door is on the end. I also do not have any rope of sealer on my FB door, but it has not caused a problem yet.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the idea Tom, I like to use the fire box for a hot grill so I want to keep the door. I was planning on a door on the end just to make it easier to clean out and add fuel without opening big door on top and loosing heat.

I never thought about lift off door. I like that idea a lot.

Talked to a guy yesterday at Independence Complete Auto service at 23rd and Noland and he has some large tanks for sale. A 250 gallon and a water tank off a cement truck. The water tank already has the door cut open and few other things done to it. Didn't know if you were looking for a tank.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been thinking of making an expansion ring like that for my small offset smoker. It would allow me to do a full size turkey for the holidays. I used to always do them in the Weber grill but I got rid of the Weber when I got the smoker so now I need to do something before Thanksgiving rolls around. 

I was going to make it a temporary and removable thing however and just use it when it's needed for over sized items. It's good to know that I'm not crazy or at least someone else has the same sort of idea.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 5, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> I've been thinking of making an expansion ring like that for my small offset smoker. It would allow me to do a full size turkey for the holidays. I used to always do them in the Weber grill but I got rid of the Weber when I got the smoker so now I need to do something before Thanksgiving rolls around.
> 
> I was going to make it a temporary and removable thing however and just use it when it's needed for over sized items. It's good to know that I'm not crazy or at least someone else has the same sort of idea.


Hey Dick, I too am glad to see some one else has the same idea. This way I can have two racks, an upper and a lower, so I can get plenty of meat in it. Plus by making it a reverse flow, I can control temps easier and eliminate the dreaded hot at one end and cool at the other end.

Jump right in and get started building yours.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 6, 2010)

Got quite a bit done today, that is till I ran out co/argon mix. At least I got the top section fully welded and the reverse flow plate half welded. Went ahead and tacked the angle in for the racks so I could at least them fit. Still need to frame them so they won't sag. Need to finish the chimney, but was getting late and thought I better stop the noise so the neighbors will be happy.

Plan on doing a test burn tomorrow to see how the temps run. Won't be able to finish welding till I get some gas Tuesday, but the nasty gasless tacks should hold till then.

I put the door flanges on the inside so I could get a cleaner look.







The racks cut and fit.







Made the lower rack slide out so it would be easier to tend the meat. The top one will lift out in case I want put something big in there or lay some rods across the upper rack supports and do some sausage.







Fire box back on and lower about an inch and a half.







Harbor Freight latches and the start of the hole for the chimney.







A holiday weekend and no ribs. I got to get this done so I can smoke something. Might throw some brats in it when I light it for temp check.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats lookin fantastic. Its looking like a miniature bulk oil tank/fuel oil tank.

Thanks for the tip on the tank, I just wish that I was ready for another.

I think having both doors is a pretty nifty idea.

If you don't want to wait till tomorrow to finish welding, I have a bottle of co2 sitting here in the garage. I keep it for back up, just incase I run out on the weekend. If your interested shoot me a PM and I'll hook up with ya after while. I would over my c25 but its getting low and I would hate for ya to run out again.

If you ever run across any bottles pls let me know, I would like to find a couple that are a little larger then the ones I have. Right now I go out here to airgas on Truman rd, and there is only a few brands that they wont take on trade.

Very Nice Work. BTW.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 7, 2010)

Tom, thanks for sharing your gas.I use Air Gas on Truman also. Have been wanting to get a bigger bottle but have a hard time parting with $200 for one. I went to harbor freight this morning and got a 2lb spool of inner shield wire. Changed the polarity on my Lincoln, made a few nasty welds till I got I got it dialed in. I have to give high praise to those of you that use the inner shield wire.  Reminds me of stick welding The welds are not my best but I got good penetration. I had to weld it in the driveway because there was so much smoke I couldn't breath, I couldn't see, and the wife would be thinking I was trying to gas her out.

I did get it use able today, not done, but use able. Found out the upper lid leaks really bad at the top edge now. The temps are kind of bizarre, not what I was expecting. Did not get my thermo moved lower in the top door yet, I was wanting to get a burn in before I ran out of time today.

This has to be my most Murphy's Law project ever. If it can go wrong, it most definitely did on this. Cut one of my probes wires into tonight, so I was short on reading lower cook chamber temps. I put the good one in the middle of the lower grate.

You all have read enough so far, I know you want pics, so here are some.

Well I guess it doesn't want me to post any pics tonight, so I will submit this post and try another with the pics. I just keep getting the please wait pop up. Tried it several times and it pops up and goes back to where i was typing. Oh well, another digital glitch. At least the spell checker works.

Now it says I don't have permission to reply to this thread. WTF! I guess I can't post to my own thread!!


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 7, 2010)

After several failed attempts, I logged out and logged back in and now it works. I will try to post the QView tomorrow, getting late and have to work tomorrow.

Good night.

P.S. Glad I copied the previous post so I didn't have to retype it. Need a key board with more space between the buttons and has the alphabet in the proper order. I am no typist, but I can make a computer do what it it wasn't meant to do! LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now I only get 3 lines of  smileys. WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## dick foster (Sep 7, 2010)

I wouldn't think it important to lower the flue opening with a reverse flow. As the heat and smoke must traverse the full length of the cook chamber before it exits. Anyway one would think it would be OK on the lid as long as it's the opposite end from where the heat and smoke enters the chamber.

I was thinking of converting my small offset to a RF and was going to put the stock chimney back on the top but on the opposite end, the same end as the fire box. I have it moved lower to down to grill level on the other side now.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 7, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> I wouldn't think it important to lower the flue opening with a reverse flow. As the heat and smoke must traverse the full length of the cook chamber before it exits. Anyway one would think it would be OK on the lid as long as it's the opposite end from where the heat and smoke enters the chamber.


I thought about that and was worried about all the heat at the top since it is 12" taller now.

It was about 20* cooler at the top on the chimney end. Don't know how accurate this burn was because I was trying to get it as hot as possible to burn the crud off the new metal.Got it up to about 350 for an hour. Had the intake wide open and we had a lot of wind. Found some leaks that I will have to fix Let it burn four 4 1/2 hours. Get it sealed and try to run it at smoking temps and then I will be able to see what it will do.

The grates set in.







Bottom grate slid out. Still need to add reinforcement to grates.







Starting the hole for the chimney.







Cut out hole with cutoff wheels and finished with die grinder. A slow process.







The chimney stub fitted to hole. The chimney will be removable.







This is how I got the lid and chimney to work together. Lengthened the hinges so it can be slid over as the lid is raised.







The chimney all weld and another view of hinges.







Had to do a little straightening on the lid. Had an inward bow across the front.







Her it smoking away. Need to get a better therm on the left and lower the right one.







Temp probe I cut in half.







Soldered inner wire, shrink wrapped it, and couldn't get outer sleeve over it, so I stripped some wire and wrapped around outside then soldered. It is not pretty but it works.







Hated to it burning with no food, so I threw some sausage links in at the end.







The coals after 4 1/2 hours. Started with 2 chimneys of lump and about six small splits to get it hot at the beginning. Did not add any thing to it, just stirred the coals a little.







Here is a nifty light for those night time smokes. Magnetic base and flexible neck. Works really good.







Get some work done it tomorrow and have another post. Can't wait to clean it up and get some paint on it.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 7, 2010)

Very creative on the stack, I like it. I bet you had a really sad moment when the probe cord became severed. WOW, how did it happen? Maybe we can learn from your tragedy. There is several places out here that I have seen the fire rope for sale, but over at 24 and Noland there is a westlake that sells it by the foot. Its around a buck a foot for the large size that I bought last week. I hate buying the kits since I don't use the cement, and the kits are pricey.

I taught myself to weld with inner-shield, your right, its a whole different animal compared to running c25 or even co2. I really enjoy running stick if I am working on something big and heavy, but the Mig is awesome on the light stuff and where there is alot of tacks, but the flux can be pretty handy when needed.

Kinda off the topic here, I was at harbor freight on sunday I think, they had a mult-tool that runs on air. Its a cheapo but it was 19 bucks and I just had to have one. I figured that it was one of those things that for a tight spot it could come in handy.

Hey, I thought I was the only one with a light like that. I actually have two but the one like you have is the best one I have seen so far. Nice.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Tom, I cut the wire by not paying attention to how it was hanging from the top opening. It draped down just into the opening of the lower door. I did not notice it in the dark and latched the door. Then I saw a wire swinging and knew what I had done. It all happened in a split second. I plan on putting some small tubes though the body of the smoker with pass though grommets _(the kind where you run a wire though and it closes up around it) _so I don't have a leak.

I was thinking about checking Westlake for the seal, since I have one just a couple of blocks from me at 40 & Noland.  Glad to know they sell it in bulk.

Here is a close up of the light. I got it at Ricks Picks last year, before it became the flea market, for $7. I saw one at Wialmart for $30.







It also has a clamp in case you want to mount it to something other than steel, like a wood shelf, etc.

I am used to welding sheet metal, an occasional frame, etc. on cars.Went from gas welding in the late 70's to mig. After I got dialed in on amps and wire speed, the welds were not to bad after I wire brushed them. Still had a burn through on the 3/16 metal, so I know it has penetration. I think  I can can get used to it, but prefer the cleaner weld with gas shielding. Would love to have a tig setup at home, but not in the budget yet. We had a Lincoln setup at a shop I worked in Wichita that had a tig on top and mig on the bottom. The machine was five feet tall and about two by three square. We did a lot of fabrication on customs and race cars and was the ideal setup.One can never have enough equipment at the home shop. If only we had Flua's access to what he has, we could do anything. LOL.

I should have things fixed by weekend and do another burn.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 8, 2010)

To keep from pinching the wires on my thermometer probes, I drilled a hole in the side of the smoker and added a bushing large enough so that it allows the probes to slip though. I simply stuff the excess hole with a small wad of aluminum foil each time I smoke to keep from loosing smoke and heat though the hole. That way it's still easy to take them out for cleaning. It helps keep the wires out of the way too.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 8, 2010)

Dick, I plan on doing something similar to what you have done. I just got in a hurry to get it fired up and like normal, had to fix a mistake. It would be nice to have probes that can stay in smoker and have a connection some place where the thermo unit could be plugged in. I may have to do that when I get everything else done on it.

Found the wood stove rope gasket at Westlake in Blue Springs after I got off work. Guess I better get to work and get it installed.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope you catch this before you do the sealer.

The blue paint tape for delecate surface helps out alot. I put the silicone in place then set the rope where I want it. Before I close the lid I put the paint tape on top of the rope so that if any silicone squishes toward the lid, it will stick to the tape instead of the lid. Which can rip everything loose next time you open it up.

I use alot of silicone LOL half a tube for like 10 feet of rope.

I'm not much on electronics but I would think maybe Radio Shack could have the same type plug as what the mav thermo's have. I think a permenant probe for chamber temp would be very cool. Maybe one other for which ever meat is getting close.

Hey, If you dont mind my asking. Did you do the corner weld vert up? Thats an amazing looking bead, I'm jealous. My beads look like pigeon sh!t compaired to yours.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 8, 2010)

I welded the corners from the top down. What you don't see is how I fit the metal together. The corners don't overlap each other. I have some 90 degree clamps that hold the corners so I could get it all lined up.Then I tacked it on the inside in several places, then I tacked at the top and bottom on the outside. Checked for square, Then started filling the the corners with weld. This way it looks like a tighter weld, but I was filling the gap. Makes a strong weld with a lot of penetration.

I used a thin bead of the silicone because I was trying to avoid oozing out around the edges. I taped off the path where the rope would go and ground it with a 36 grit disc to put some tooth in the metal. I figured the silicone would resist the constant puling and pushing if it had some thing to hook into. When I shut the lid it pushed the bottom out from under the lid. Had to line it back up and clean up the mess. I may put some rivets in across the bottom for extra hold.







Here you can see the small amount silicone that pushed out. I cut the tip really small with a notch in it so I can

get a tall narrow bead. When I pushed the rope down it spread it into the fibers and just a little at edges.







Will have to clean the edges so I can get the paint to stick.

Got the racks framed up and a few welds dressed down. Still need to do a lot of grinding and paint removal.

The probe plugs are smaller than the 1/8 inch ones, but I am pretty sure I could get an extension cable and make a jack panel on the outside. That is probably something to do after I get it done and smoke some meat.


----------



## diesel (Sep 9, 2010)

Good Job man!  Can't wait to see her in action.  Good find on the grill light.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice fab work BTW.

Well you might want to keep the probes removable for ease of cleaning.

The sensor for my temp controller is more or less a permanent fixture, it can still be removed, but I do put a small piece of foil on it so I don't have to clean it after cooking.  It is positioned just below the grill where the meat is cooked so as you can imagine it gets a little grease dripping on it.

The meat probe however you definitely want to clean after each use. I would think that the build up of creosote etc. over time would lead to some additonal lag time in sensor responce for the smoker temp sensor.

BTW I found it a smart idea to protect the probes by adding some sealant to where the wire exits the probe housing on all my temperature probes. I use Permatex Ultra Copper for that. It keeps moisture contamination out of the sensor and from ruining them which seems to be the most common failure item. If you add a small coil spring to the uncured sealant, that provides some stain relief for the wire too.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm gonna have to work with the method that you have described. I have read also that on thin stuff like body work that this works very good to prevent burn thru. Now all I need is for the next 6 or so years to fly by so that I can retire and play all day, instead of having to get my 40 hours out of the way first. I have so many ideas for things that I think could bring in a fair amount of cash but I just don't have the time.

I was at Asners scrap down on James st in KCK today and right there in the front, he had a double door commercial fridge with a bad compressor. It looks almost new, all I could think about was how cool of a smoker it would make. 100 bucks and it would have been loaded up, but the down side is, I may have needed a place to sleep after the wife found out.

I think I am going back on sat, 30 cents a lb for mild, 40 cents for 409 stainless, and 1.20 for the 300 series stainless.

Nice job on the fire rope. It sounds like you may be cooking by the weekend.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 9, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> Nice fab work BTW.
> 
> Well you might want to keep the probes removable for ease of cleaning.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment and the good tip on the probes.

 


Tom37 said:


> I'm gonna have to work with the method that you have described. I have read also that on thin stuff like body work that this works very good to prevent burn thru. Now all I need is for the next 6 or so years to fly by so that I can retire and play all day, instead of having to get my 40 hours out of the way first. I have so many ideas for things that I think could bring in a fair amount of cash but I just don't have the time.
> 
> I was at Asners scrap down on James st in KCK today and right there in the front, he had a double door commercial fridge with a bad compressor. It looks almost new, all I could think about was how cool of a smoker it would make. 100 bucks and it would have been loaded up, but the down side is, I may have needed a place to sleep after the wife found out.
> 
> ...


If I were able to retire, I would probably be bussier than I am now. I have so many unfinished projects around here, and always seem to start on a new one.

I hope I am cooking by the weekend. I may be grinding welds while it is smoking, ha ha.

Got the upper latches on and not to sure I like how I did it. They push the lid in when latched which causes more curve on the sides of the lid. If I push the lid down when latching, it works.







Started grinding on welds. I hate grinding. The electric grinders I have at home just do not have enough speed or power. I would bring home my air grinders but they run my compressor constantly. Another couple of hours and it should be smooth.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm retired and if anything I have more unfinished projects than I ever did. It seems I just have more free time to get them started now.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 10, 2010)

Since you do body work, are all the grinder disc and wheels that you use at work for the air grinders? I have just received some new flaps I ran across on the net. Walter enduroflex. I have only had time to try one of them for about 5 minutes, but the first impression seems to be very nice.

You said the door is having a little flex when you button it up. Can you put a backing bar on the inside of the door from side to side near where the clamps hold it down?

I had to snicker when I read the part about grinding while you are cooking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  One of the first smokers I ever worked on needed a mod to the inside after I had seasoned it. The next cook it took a few minutes to figure out why my rub had a gritty texture to it. Ummmm I think by the time I figured it out, I had already received my daily allowance of iron.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 11, 2010)

The discs are 8" and 5". They work on my electric buffer style grinder at home. The big problem is not enough rpm from electric grinder. It turns at 2500 rpm, vs 5000 -6000 for air grinder. I have a 4 1/2" angle grinder that I have been knocking down the welds with and then finishing them with a 50 grit on the other grinder. I may go back over the welds with 150 grit to get out most of the grinder marks. Want the paint to look good.

I was thinking about a reinforcement on the door. It looks like it will seal if I push it down when I latch it. May not be fun when it is hot though.

 The thought of grit getting in the smoker crossed my mind. My wife has found everything from grass clippings to paper and foil on her food that I have grilled or smoked for her. It only seems to happen to hers. She would be the one to have the gritty food and definitely let me know about it.LOL !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Got the thermos added and the previous hole patched. Used a washer that fit pretty close in size and thickness to fill the hole.







Going to tied up all day Saturday, so I am planning on smoking something Sunday. Most likely ribs and chicken, so it won't take all day, but long enough to see how well it works.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh man, grinding spooge in your meat. Now that's just down right nasty. LOL


----------



## dick foster (Sep 11, 2010)

The way I weld, I had to get really comfortable with grinding. In fact if I could weld half as well as I grind, I wouldn't need to grind so much. LOL

Catch 22.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey Dick, grinding crap would be bad. I have done enough stuff like that over the years that my wife suspects something in her food all the time. Don't think I will try it.

Did a test burn and looks good. Going to to throw some food on for Sunday. Ribs, chicken, and abt's.

Lit a couple of chimneys and what a show. I had some crumbs I put in the left one and it sparked all over the place.













Temps looked good. About five degrees between left and right on upper rack. Surprisingly, about 25 degrees hotter on lower rack.

Will work great for chicken and ribs on bottom, brisket and butt on top.







Time to get some sleep for the first cook. Will have plenty of qview.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 12, 2010)

I actually got to make some BBQ today. Only had one major problem. The grate I had in the fire box collapsed shortly after I put my ribs on. The coals fell to the bottom and with no air flow under them the temps started dropping. Had to scoop out all the hot coals and put in a makeshift grate out of expanded steel and some angle. I had planned to make a basket this week. Guess I better get on it. Took quite while to get temps back up so I ran it hotter for a while to try get back on schedule. We had people coming for dinner and my wife was starting to worry. I had no doubts that food would be done, but wife has heard me say it is almost done to many times..

It got done about thirty minutes later than I told her, so every one was happy.

Abt's before hitting the smoke. Made some with mild chili's and some with jalapeno. People think they will hot when

they here jalapeno.







The abt's and trimmings off the spareribs. Sorry about the poor pictures, but everyone dived in so fast I had to use

my phone to some pics while there was still some left.







I tried to pick up the ribs and they were breaking in half. Used the 3-2-1/2 method. Couldn't get them out of the foil without

falling apart, so I opened up the foil left them in it to get a little bark on them. The chicken leg 1/4s were so juicy and the

skin had just a little crispiness to it. I used Weber's beer butt chicken rub, which gives a golden color to it.







I was starting to worry if I would I was going to have enough leftovers for lunch this week, but there was enough slaw, beans, and water melon that ever body got filled up and left me some meat.

My wife just informed me that we will be taking what is left to the Chiefs game Monday night for some tailgating before game, since kickoff isn't till 9:15 Will try to get all the little things done this week. Basket, leg braces, wheels, and maybe get started on paint.

Thanks for all the great comments so far
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow about the grate. Ya just gotta hate it when something like that happens.

Thats the kind of ribs that people go nuts over. Nice work.

Did you keep the temps the same for the chicken or did you finish the ribs and then put the chicken on afterwards.

My chicken is getting close but I can't seem to find a happy place.

LOL, I will be sitting right here in my living room tomorrow night while the game is on.

Better leave early tomorrow :). oughtta be a full house.

I hope ya have a great time and enjoy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 13, 2010)

Alright KCblues,

Your hard work is paying off with some nice Q. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now when you get it running perfectly, you'll be able to get your other things done while it's cooking, but I guess the little woman already told you that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But then again, you might have time to think of something else to start?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great & interesting thread!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Bearcarver, I think I will take a break when I get it done and not start anything for a while.

Tom, I put the chicken in when I foiled the ribs. I put the ribs at fire box end, where the reverse flow plate is closer to the lower rack and the chicken at end of the plate on the lower rack. It is hotter at the fire box end. The chicken was at 165 degrees and the skin had just enough crisp to make it perfect. I would say the chicken cooked about 2 1/2 to 2 3/4 hours.

It was a good game, but a miserable one. We were soaked from head to toe. Wasn't to bad till the wind picked up, then we got cold and had find some shelter. Everybody else was doing the same thing. At least we won our opener on Monday night football.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 14, 2010)

Pretty cool that we won the opener, pretty big bummer it was raining tho. My boss what there and said he stayed dry until late in the 3rd when someone wanted across the isle. He said after they all stood up to let the people out the rain started leaking in there ponchos. With traffic, the drive home and breakfast he said he made it to bed about 3 30.

Thanks for the info on the chicken.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 17, 2010)

I finally recovered from the Monday night game and got some work done. Welded up the seams at the top ends to fix some leaks and decided it would look better filled in and rounded off, so I made some wide passes with the welder and then ground and ground till they were round. Will make the paint look better. To bad I couldn't of just wiped a little filler over the welds, would have saved a lot of time.

Got the new coal basket welded up. Raised the bottom up higher for more air flow and more ash room. Think I will add a reinforcement under the middle so the heat doesn't warp it.







Looking at the pic, I need to add some handles in case I have to remove it when it is hot. Why does it always seem that when you add some thing, it always means you have to do a couple more things to make it work. I would say that half of what I have done wasn't planned. One thing leads to another.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 17, 2010)

Great job on this smoker... I am seriously impressed!!


----------



## alelover (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice job KC. Looks great. Man I wish I had a good welder.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 17, 2010)

WoW... Nice Job, Keep the Views Coming...


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is a pic I took of the seams. I must have been tired last night and forgot to add this. I built up quite a bit of weld to make a smooth transition and then ground the hell out of them. Had to go back and fill some spots with more weld, then grind some more. The original seams had the end pieces pressed inside the outer and welded on the inside about every 4 inches.

Before example.







 Filled and smoothed.







Now I need to move to 150 grit disc and go back over to lessen grinder marks.

I found some high temp primer at Advance Auto parts. Says it will take 500 degrees. That will help with grinder marks. I hope it has some fill quality, and  sand able, so it will hide the sand scratches and grinder marks. The only colors I can find in high temp, 1200 degrees, are flat, no gloss. Does any one know what I can paint fire box with that might have some shine, and take the heat. The areas where I had bare metal turned blue when I tested it out, so I know it gets pretty hot.

I might have to paint fire box black for now and do my red to yellow fade on the rest. I just want some paint on this thing to see how rough it will look. After I paint it, I may have to put some flat on it to hide the flaws, lol!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for all the great comments. I think having this forum has pushed me to work a little harder just so I can show some progress every day and get some feed back. Keep pushing me and it will get done.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 18, 2010)

The rounded end makes it look like a whole different firebox. I really have zero knowledge where paint is concerned but between the tv and people talking ya hear things. Would hardener make the paint have any gloss to it?  And then I wonder what hardener would do with the heat.

From what I am seeing, you are going to have that thing slicked up smooth enough to heat it and coconut oil the firebox and end up with it looking cast iron black. Of course it would take more then one or two seasons. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Its funny you said something about using filler, i can't even think of how many times I have thought about that in the past.

BTW,,,, Its looking mighty good.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 18, 2010)

The hardener makes the resin in the paint setup. I could shoot a urethane on the cook chamber and it would be fine. Would blister really quick on fire box.

On the filler, I sat down and took a break, looked over at the pegboard and saw some JB weld hanging there. I have fixed a broken front cover behind a water pump on a 289 I had in a Pinto. Held up for several years. I bet it would work for filler on the cook chamber. The only problem JB weld is the drying time. Takes about 24 hours, and you have to keep it from sagging. Tried JB quick, but doesn't seem near as strong.

It's not going to look to slick on the back. I warped an area when I welded in the the reverse plate, about a foot long. I got it out to within a 32nd of an inch from the back wall. I tried to get creative with the grinder and make it look like an accent line. Have to see what it looks like after paint.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2010)

Very neat rounded end!

I've been watching your great work for weeks, and that is one of my favorites!

Bear


----------



## dick foster (Sep 18, 2010)

BBQ and stove paint from the hardware store will go higher as will the stuff at the auto store intended for exhaust and manifolds.

I think the 500 degree stuff is mainly intended for engine blocks.

I have simple tastes so black is a good choice and lucky for me they always have that color in hi temp but I think I've also seen it in grey and white. If the metal is thick enough it will even stay on the fire box.

I layered the sheet metal in mine, steel, then aluminum, then steel again so it holds heat much better than it did as it came from the store.

It also keeps the paint from burning off all but right across the top of the door opening where a small amount of heat still escapes. It's not as bad as it was but it's not a perfect seal there. It's good enough for me as it is though, only a small strip is sans paint now and that took several smokes. The rest of the firebox still has all the paint intact.  

However, with stainless like the one guy here used, you don't need anything. I'm trying really hard not to hate him for having way more tools and fab skills than I do. LOL


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 18, 2010)

I have to agree about Flua's stainless build. How did you layer the fire box? I was thinking about wrapping the out side with an aluminum cover. Maybe space it about 1/4 inch. With my slide off door, I think I could do that. Some thing to do later on down the road.

For now I am going to paint the fire box black and gloss up the cook chamber.

Sanding down the paint edges now and had to take a break. Can't take the vibrations from the DA sander like I did when I was young. I don't know what kind of coating is on it now, but it doesn't sand very good. Been baked on over and over again for about 17 years.

Thanks Bear, turned out to be more work than I wanted to do, but will give a more finished look.

Break time over, back to sanding
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 18, 2010)

Found some gold wheels at Harbor freight today, on sale, for $5.99, with tires. Used a couple of 5/8 bolts for axles. Had to get 4 inch bolts so they would have a long enough shoulder for the bearing to ride on. Need to trim the threads, or add some spinners.LOL. The wheels are fine for the smoker, but I wouldn't suggest using them on anything that needs to be moved much. Tightened down the nuts on the axle finger tight and the bearings feel like they have rocks in them instead of balls. Was surprised when I rolled it around, couldn't feel the roughness, so I think it will work. You get what you pay for.

Need to slick up the sidewalls.







Big nasty weld. Flat head on bolt, round tube on leg, Had to get enough weld for strength.







Welds cleaned up real nice, good blended look.







Decided I would try to fill the little imperfections. Read the JB quick package and says it will withstand 300 degrees. Waiting on it to cure so I can sand it down and get some primer on it. 4 hours is what it says, above 70 degrees with less than 60% humidity. A thunderstorm and some hail all evening. I am sure the humidity is high, because it has been 4 1/2 hours and not hard yet. It is set up and not tacky, but I am afraid if I try to sand, it will peel and not feather on the edges. Really want to get some primer on it tonight, I want to smoke a butt tomorrow. If it is not fully cured by morning, it will be after a smoke.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 18, 2010)

Man, harbor freight is a pretty freakin cool store. A guy has just gotta know when to look elsewhere when it comes to some of there stuff. Alot of it is really pretty decent, I wouldn't buy there hand tools if I was a professional wrench turner but for the turning I do here at home they are the bomb. If it says pittsburg and it breaks, take it back even with no receipt and walk away with no questions ask. Well almost, if a item from a set breaks you take the whole set back and leave with a new full set.

Those wheels are what I used on several different projects. On the heavy projects you can cut a piece of sheet into a circle and drill the lug holes along with the axle and insert it between the two pieces of the wheel and it will make it an excellent wheel.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 19, 2010)

I hate busted knuckles from cheap tools, but some of the big heavy stuff like 3 foot pipe wrenches and ball joint press seem to be holding up. I get spoiled by the tools I buy for work and try to have good ones at home.

The JB quick finally cured and sanded like concrete. Got some high heat primer on the all the grinder marks. Looks like it will fill most of the scratches.I hope it sands good.

Looks like I got some crap on the lens. The round edges look good in primer. Not perfect, but close enough for a smoker.


----------



## smokemaster (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking forward to the final completed smoker. I was thinking of getting rid of my Charbroil offset, but not any more!

Great idea and fab work. I've always wanted to learn to weld. You've inspired me to get it done.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks smokemaster, glad to have inspired you.

Welding is not hard, just takes a little bit of practice.

Got a butt smoking. It is at the stall point now. Been at 156 for quite a while.

Sure is a lot more relaxing to have some meat smoking instead of grinding and welding. Watching the smoker and enjoying a nice cold adult beverage.

Will post some qview when it gets done.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks like I am gonna have to head out driving around with my window open and try to snif out where the fantastic smoke smell is coming from. My calculations are saying the butts should be about ready just after dark.

Glad you are having a nice day and really glad you didn't post about smokin in the storms last night. I heard the sky lights were broke out at the center last night from the hail. The three cars that were at home yesterday all took some minor hits. The hail here was only golfball size. Lucky me Huh.

I hope the butts turn out great.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 19, 2010)

Here it is at 8:45, and sitting at 182. Stalled for over 2 hours. I fired up the smoker at 9 AM and you could smell the primer I put on last night, so I burned it hot for 2 hours. The primer definitely cured. This thing burns so much different than it did before the major overhaul. Before it was all I could do to keep the temps up, now I have to throttle it down. Sealing up the little leaks from last burn has made a hell of a difference. Making the coal basket has helped a lot also. I have some ash under it, about 2 inches, but since I made the basket sit higher, plenty of air flow.

I don't think I would have had that much ash, but I was trying to use up a bag of lump I got at Sam's club, that that was a 40 pound bag, with maybe 10 pounds of lump and 30 pounds of crumbs. The crumbs almost smothered themselves out. Had to keep shaking and stirring the basket and adding wood chunks after I added a chimney that crap. I bought a bag several months ago when they started carrying it. Frontier brand. It was a good lump. Bought it a second time and a lot of crumbs. Bought it a third time and mostly crumbs.Made a mad dash to Price Chopper for some Royal Oak and they didn't have any, so I got Best Choice lump. I read some where that it is made by Royal Oak. Really impressed with it. Burns hot, good sized pieces. Only problem is 10lbs is the biggest they had. Lights up real easy.

Enough ranting, I'll show pics of this smoke so far. Well hold on a minute, it 9:30 now, had a lot of interruptions from wife since I started this post, and it looks like another stall, still at 182. Okay some pics.

Butt in the smoker.








Some shots of smoker.













In case you are wondering about original smoke stack, I debated on taking it off, but glad I left it. Makes getting up to temp faster and when the temps have spiked, makes a great bleed off.

5 hours in.







Some onions out of the garden. Love smoked onions, makes them sweet and tender.







8 hours in when it stalled again. Looking good.







That's it for now. Will post when it is done.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 20, 2010)

Finally done and chowing down.

Onions in.







Out at 195.







Onions done.







Thought I could slice it, but just falling apart. Did not wrap, bark still soft.







A plate full of goodness. Semi sliced butt, slaw, and smoked onions.







Had to add some of my favorite sauce. Pain is good. Love this stuff.







Get it sanded down the rest of the way tomorrow and start getting some color on it.


----------



## smokemaster (Sep 20, 2010)

KC,

That smoker and the food looks great. Too bad I'm so far away. Can you post a list of materials and maybe dimensions? How thick is the steel?

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2010)

KC,

Jumped right in on the smoking with that bad boy!

Food looks Great!

One question---Doesn't it get maybe a little warm for that digital temp box there?

Just wondering.

Thanks for the view,

Bear


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 20, 2010)

smokemaster said:


> KC,
> 
> That smoker and the food looks great. Too bad I'm so far away. Can you post a list of materials and maybe dimensions? How thick is the steel?
> 
> Thanks


I think the original metal is about 12 gauge. The metal I added is 11 gauge, about 1/8 inch thick. The reverse flow plate is 3/16 inch thick. The sides are twelve inches tall, 17 inches deep, and 35 inches long. The expanded steel is 1/8 thick. Two pieces of 1/2 inch angle, 6 foot long, for the cooking rack supports and reinforcement of the racks. 2 pieces 6 feet long 3/4 angle for coal basket and reinforcement on the front between the two doors. The expanded steel was a 4 x 4 sheet. 4 bench clamps for latches. 4 foot x 3 inch diameter exhaust pipe for the chimney.Got it at a muffler shop and had them expand one end so I could make the chimney slide off.

I think that is all the major materials. Bolts, nuts, and other little misc. stuff. I hope that answers your question.



 


Bearcarver said:


> KC,
> 
> Jumped right in on the smoking with that bad boy!
> 
> ...


The temp box is hanging on lid handle on the front and the other one is sitting on light bracket. The outside did get pretty hot, couldn't let my hand stay on it more than a split second. The boxes got warm but not hot.

The food was great, even great for lunch and supper tonight. A whole lot easier to cook on now than it was before. Holds temps even for quite a while. Smokemaster, Germany is a long way away, to bad , I would share. I always cook extra, you never know who will smell the smoke and stop by.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 20, 2010)

Man I like your idea with the onions, pork is lookin mighty fine man.

I am liking the design with the flat front like a fuel oil barrel. I may have to try your design when I get to using my 33 gal aircompressor tank.

Did you get any of the hail damage at the house? I spent all day north of the river, things aren't looking to good up there.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 20, 2010)

No hail damage here. Looked like some one dumped a layer of rock salt all over the place. Real small hail, but a bunch of it.

The cars came streaming in all day at work. The office was a mad house, estimate after estimate. Quite a few with sunroofs and glass busted.

That flat front works out pretty good with the sliding rack and seals real good. Not fighting a curve to get the seal.


----------



## bowtieracin (Sep 21, 2010)

so is this new build gonna be the smoker of choice for you at the royal?


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like we will using this one.  One of my buddy's has an old Southern Pride that we have used in the past, but he backed out on us, so we will use this. Will burn a lot less fuel and easier to use, just won't hold as much meat. I think I can get a better product out of this also.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 21, 2010)

What a bummer, the Southern's are awesome. Especially when you have a couple hundred slabs to cook.

If you need another, pls say so. I have both drums and the new RF sitting here. I would be glad to help out if you all want another rig so you can run different temps.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Tom, I appreciate the offer. I think we can get by with this. It does have a hotter area on the lower rack by the fire box, works out good to crisp up the chicken.







I got some paint on it tonight, yee haw!! Came out close to what I was wanting it to look like.







I need to polish up the blend area, it is not quite as slick as the rest. Get the hardware back on it with some stainless fasteners and it should look okay. Too bad I couldn't find glossy paint that would hold up on fire box. I need to wrap it some thing shiny Hell I might put some aluminum foil around it for now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At least it will look different and you can find me by looking for ol yeller.


----------



## deannc (Sep 22, 2010)

KC, great looking paint and nice build!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2010)

WoW!

You won't be losing it any time soon!


----------



## tom37 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have to say, I like it alot. Its gonna look factory after the hardware is back on.

Nice Work.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Tom. I have had some Budwieser tap handles laying around and decided I would use tose for the lid handle. Now I have to figure out how to make it work. To bad I don't have the spigots. Think I will solder up some copper and make it look some what like a spigot. Another trip to the hardware store,lol.

I need to quit doing more stuff and just get it done. Yeah right. A project is never finished till you get rid of it.







I really need to find those specks on the lens. Probably weld spatter.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 24, 2010)

Odd that exactly the name I was thinking for it. "Old Yeller"


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2010)

Hmmm, I was thinking more of an old 60s song, "We All Live in a Yellow Submarine"

There I go showing my age again!

Old Bear


----------



## dick foster (Sep 25, 2010)

Something in that sharp focus is typically not on the lens as it would not be in focus but blurred. So blureed it would virtually disapper but just soften the focus of the entire image a bit.  However, it is quite possible that it could be dirt on the surface of the image sensor. If it shows up on all the images you take with that camera, it probably is.

If you have a way to access the sensor, be very careful when you clean it off. If the sensor has a glass cover you should be in pretty good shape but be careful not to scratch that glass it may be coated and optical glass is soft. If it's an uncovered sensor like some are, the surface is very fragile and made of pretty soft material. A very soft brush, like a make brush will probably remove the dirt. Easy does it.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Dick, I was thinking the same thing. I can't see anything on the lens. I will have to take apart and get out the magnifying lens and look it over real good.

I took a break last night and went and hung out with Tom37 at Shawnee Great Grillers. Had a great time walking around and talking. Thanks Tom.

Back to work on lid handles today. Was pretty easy to make up the fake spigots for the tap handles.

Two 1/2 inch elbows, two 1/2 inch couplers, two 1/2 x 3/8 bushings, four 3/8 bolts, and two 3/8 nuts ( _I know 4 are in pic, but only needed 2_).







Fish mouthed the couplers till they fit the curve of the elbows. Used a die grinder and then filed till they fit snug.







All soldered up. The nuts and bolts fit fairly snug in the elbows, so I tapped them in place. Cleaned everything real good, used a lot of flux, fit every thing together laying down on their sides on a block on oak, heated up coupler and moved to the elbow. Solder sucked in real good. Added extra solder because the coupler and elbow was butted together. Not pretty but got a lot of solder to make sure it holds.







I filed down the solder joints and polished them with some 3M rubbing compound with a wool buffing pad. Cut some gaskets to go between spigots and lid, then bolted them on.







Really pleased with how good, and real they look. Polished up nice. To bad there is no brew flowing out of them.







This overhaul is all most done. Just some minor little things to finish.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2010)

Very cool addition!


----------



## tom37 (Sep 26, 2010)

Your handles look great, like they were meant to be there.

Well KCBlues, not that I think back about the other night I feel like a jerk man. Heck in my adult beverage consumption I think that I may have never even ask if you wanted a plate of food. My apologizes.

After everyone left which was around midnight or so I went to my truck to gather warm clothing for the nights sleep in my chair. Wrong!!!!!  Must have taken the carharts out over the summer. I did find a hoodie and I fleece blanket. What a cold night tho.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Tom, I tried some of your pork loin and it was really good. I was consuming the adult beverages also and not much into eating at the time.I don,t think food was a priority at the time. No need to worry about it. Glad I got to come and hang out. Enjoyed it.

Off to the Eagles, have to run the grill today for a picnic we are having from noon till 5. You are welcome to come. Old fashioned outdoor games and stuff. If you need something for the family to do today, call me and I will tell you where it is.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the invite, but I just made it home a short time ago. Thanks for the good words on the loin, now I just have to remember what I put on it. You would think that after smoking for this long I would write down what I season with. I'm gonna try to get fixed up so next weekend I don't get the call outs, and hopefully make it down to the royal. Are you there 2 days or 3?


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 27, 2010)

I know the feeling. Need a note pad around me all the time.

We will be at the Royal Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.

Every time I walked past the Double Deluxe I could smell paint, so I burned it 300 degrees tonight. Talk about smell. I am so glad I did it. That thing would have got me run off if I had waited to fire it up at the royal. I think the paint is cured out now. It is just about cooled off, and no smell.

The paint looks like it will hold up.

Went to Paradise Meats in Trimble, Mo., just north of Smithville, Saturday and picked up 2 Wagyu briskets and 2 Berkshire butts. The briskets are really marbled and the butts have the entire fat cap on them, so I can trim them the way I want.

These things look so good, I can hardly wait get them in some smoke. Even the butts are highly marbled.








Nothing like some lazy cows and pigs to make some good meat.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey KCBlues, I'm not sure how I missed this thread, but I have to say that's one sweeeeet build. It's given me a few ideas for my little smoker.

thanks for sharing all the pic's and the step by step fab.

Dan


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 28, 2010)

Your welcome Dan. Glad you enjoyed it. Now we will see how good it works this weekend at the Royal.  Will probably be burning from Friday night till Sunday afternoon. That will really test it out.


----------



## thinmattsbbq (Aug 25, 2015)

I know this thread is really old, But it is such a nice build. I am bumping this thread so other newbies can find it. How has the smoker held up over the years? Are you still using it?


----------

